# Standard rear diffuser on Black Edition TT?



## samcoley (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi

Quick question about the standard rear diffuser on an S-line / Black Edition TT, is it a carbon fibre effect?

The reason I'm asking is I didn't notice it in the showroom but I have seen this on the UK Audi website (under the TT Coupe section):








If you look closely at the rear diffuser it definately looks like carbon fibre.

Any clarification would be great.

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

gloss black - hence black ed.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Agreed, that's gloss black. Carbon fibre looks greyer, and costs several times more.


----------



## ScooTTer (Dec 3, 2011)

Standard colour of rear diffuser on the Black Edition was a titanium colour when i got mine last summer. Its close to Daytona, but matte, with a textured surface. Haven't checked whether its changed for current MY.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Had a close look at the picture. Looks more like pixelisation to be honest.


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Don't know if it is different from standard but my TTS is a black edition.










jontymo


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TTS is platinum, std base model is just gloss black for the BE


----------



## drrawle (Aug 14, 2011)

My TDi BE is Titanium


----------



## danda (Mar 10, 2011)

Mines a 2012 model BE and its titanium


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

so the black one must be custom or aftermarket


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The issue is related to markets. The UK cars appear to have a grey one, while other markets have gloss black ones.
its not listed as a UK accessory,


----------



## Nijiro_Boi (May 10, 2011)

I believe it is a regional thing. When I purchased my 2011 TTC in March last year; the stealership had a 2011 TTC Black Edition for sale, both the front splitter and rear diffuser were made with real carbon fibre (you could see the weave, not just 'carbon-look' plastic). This is Australia, mind you.

The 'Black Edition' is not to be confused with the optional 'black styling package' available to the Aussie market. This styling package is finished in a black satin paint.

Cheers!


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

why get standard when u can get this


----------



## MarcQuinlivan (Sep 27, 2010)

This is Carbon Fibre on a Black Edition....


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

TT-REX said:


> why get standard when u can get this


now that i like 8)


----------



## csi_basel (May 11, 2006)

grasmere said:


> TT-REX said:
> 
> 
> > why get standard when u can get this
> ...


Yeah, that's pretty sweet!


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

csi_basel said:


> grasmere said:
> 
> 
> > TT-REX said:
> ...


not that does look good ! what wheels do you reckon those are?


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

prodrive 19inch^^


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

easty said:


> now that i like 8)


Yeah, that's pretty sweet![/quote]
now that does look good ! what wheels do you reckon those are?[/quote]

Look like titanium 19" like on mine, where's the rear valance from anyone ?


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

from as sport japan , im gettin it next week ^^ 8)


----------

